# What are folk's experience with Old Masters brush on poly varnish?



## timmib (Apr 22, 2016)

A couple of years ago I came to grips with the VOC factors in the the currently available varnishes. (I started using varnishes in the 60's.) After some experimentation and reading I found I could get the results I want useing a combination of either General Finishes products or/and Sherwin Williams products with appropriate dilutions.

We have retired to north central Missouri. The nearest Sherwin Williams store is over an hour away; a place to buy General Finishes, 90 minutes. I find that locally I can buy Old Masters varnish products. I have no experience with this. I am looking for a brush on product which will give me that nice clean finish coat: think bar varnish or Valspar spar varnish from the 60's.

TIA,

Kim


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

I've used Old Master's products with good results. It's not my go-to brand, but it's quality stuff. Why not just buy a pint or quart of some and see if it provides the results you're looking for?


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

I use it. It is good.
Bill


----------



## timmib (Apr 22, 2016)

Greetings,

Thanks for the replies. I will get a small quantity to experiment with. Rich, what is your go-to brand?


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> Rich, what is your go-to brand?
> 
> - timmib


I like General Finishes as well. I've also had good results with Waterlox.


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

If you really want minimal (or zero) VOCs, you might want to consider Tried and True products. You can read about their VOCs here. They take more time to apply because you have to put about twice as many coats as standard Polyurethane type products but in my opinion it is worth the extra time. Heck, you are retired so have plenty of time right? I've only used their varnish oil so far and I love the natural feel of the wood that results. Pretty sure that Rockler and Woodcraft carry it if you have one of those nearby but you can also order it on Amazon for just a little bit more. Their website also lists other online vendors that might be a little cheaper than Amazon. It is a little more expensive than the poly products but you use so little, I find that it actually goes much farther than the poly finishes do. Anyway, I love this stuff.

They also have a new line of stains that I have been wanting to try.


----------



## timmib (Apr 22, 2016)

Thank you Rich and Lazyman.

Rich, I was aware of Waterlox but hadn't fiddled with it. I will now.

Lazyman, I did not know about the Tried and True line. I did some work with linseed oil years ago. Liked it but for some reason got away from using it [fading memory syndrome, otherwise known as a 'senior moment' <g>].

Going to do two butcher block counters in the kitchen redo. Since Johnson & Johnson has changed its formulations, I've been thinking about the final finish and maintenance for these.

Thanks for the replies … lots to think about.

Be well,

Kim


----------



## Ripper70 (Nov 30, 2015)

FYI, General Finishes products can be had on Amazon.com


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> Rich, I was aware of Waterlox but hadn t fiddled with it. I will now.
> 
> - timmib


Kim, I was responding to your question about what brands I use. However, I'm not suggesting that Waterlox is a good low VOC alternative for you. While they do have a low VOC option, it might not be in the range you're looking for.

It's a great product though and gives excellent results.


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

For something like a butcher block countertop with food prep and frequently need to to wipe it off with a wet sponge for example, Tried and true may not be your best choice. Their finishes are water resistant but not like a poly would be. It is easy to refresh the finish so if the water and cleaning are not frequent, it might still be an option and you can always put another coat of the finish on to refresh it .


----------



## timmib (Apr 22, 2016)

Greetings,

Rich, I'm not looking for a low voc solution. In fact I prefer the higher voc products when I can find them or do cut the current retail products with mineral spirits to get a better flow and brush out. I am looking forward to experimenting with Waterlox.

Lazyman, once upon a time the Johnson spray wax was wax, not a cleaner. Up until the early 2000's it was a nice way to maintain butcher block: clean the surface as necessary and then rub in a light coat which rubbed dry easily. The thing I liked about it was that the surface was not super sensitive to hot and cold items. When they changed the formulation to be a furniture cleaner, it became harder to get a uniformly thin coating *and* it became very sensitive to hot and cold. Twas like just thinking of putting a cold glass down would make a ring form. <g>

Be well,


----------

